# Noisey retrieval



## parkerdog (Jul 12, 2011)

I put the curado 50 that came today on a berkely cherrywood rod for now till my budget can stand a better one.

When I reel in I get a very noticeable noise (zzzzzzzzinggg) from the power pro line going through the eyes on the pole. Is this something that will go away after some use? As in the line breaking in maybe getting smoother? Or is it the nature of the beast and I will be stuck with it until I get a better rod with better eyes?


----------



## Brine (Jul 12, 2011)

Pretty sure those have the Chromium SS 304 guides on them which are known to be noisy with braid. I wouldn't expect it to get less noisy over time. Put the same reel on a different rod and that will tell you.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 12, 2011)

Brine said:


> Pretty sure those have the Chromium SS 304 guides on them which are known to be noisy with braid. I wouldn't expect it to get less noisy over time. Put the same reel on a different rod and that will tell you.




No need to switch it. I was just wondering if that braid had a "break in" and would get softer or something. It looks like a lot of people put those reels with a st. croix so I'll save my pennies and talk myself into one of those mojo bass rods.


----------



## gtn1994 (Jul 13, 2011)

i used braid on my curado 200e7 on a abu garcia veritas rod. the guides are very well made on there but there was still a noise. i think it would be less pronounced then the cherrywood rod though, because the guides are a little cheaper on there. it is a great great rod, especially for the money. and just an idea at bass pro they have a good set of fuji guides. but not sure if you would want to go through all of that trouble. :roll:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 13, 2011)

That sound of screaming braid will always be there, and you will eventually learn to love it!


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 13, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> That sound of screaming braid will always be there, and you will eventually learn to love it!



I wonder, does it transfer through the line to the fish though?


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 17, 2011)

gtn1994 said:


> i used braid on my curado 200e7 on a abu garcia veritas rod. the guides are very well made on there but there was still a noise. i think it would be less pronounced then the cherrywood rod though, because the guides are a little cheaper on there. it is a great great rod, especially for the money. and just an idea at bass pro they have a good set of fuji guides. but not sure if you would want to go through all of that trouble. :roll:




I ended up with a gander mountain rod with some fuji eyes.... still have noise. Like baitcaster said, I guess it's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Brine (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, you will hear it on any rod. 

However, the Cherrywood rod would be that much more noticable because of those guides. It also depends on the lure your using. I've never tried running a DD22 on braid, but I assume it would be fairly noisy. I throw a 1 oz swimbait on 65# braid, and although I'm sure I've gotten used to the sound of it and no longer notice, the fish don't seem to mind the noise. I quit using all of the small diameter braid (8-12#) stuff in exchange for flouro these days. 

I've only ever used Power Pro. Might be a slight difference in noise from one mfg to the next as well.

Curios, is this a multi-purpose rod? What kind of lures are you using?


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 17, 2011)

I fish mostly worms and soft plastics. 

I'm in the same lake all the time and my buddy uses spinner baits with an occasional crankbait and we usually come real close to the same amount of fish in our "mini tournaments" (couple hours of fishing lol )

The GM rod I bought is the gsx model medium heavy, 7 foot. I picked those specs because that seems to be the same as the high dollar rods that are bait and technique specific.

Forgot to say I'm using 40 lb. power pro.


----------



## Brine (Jul 17, 2011)

Got it. 

If it were me, I'd abandon the braid and switch to flouro on everything except topwaters. That will fix the noise issue, and you won't be giving up much on sensitivity. 

Does the lake you fish dictate using the heavy braid on soft plastics?


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 17, 2011)

I spend a lot of time traveling to the shore to get unhooked from submerged trees and even the not submerged ones if thats what you mean. but thats probably not the lake dictating that, just my poor casting! lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 17, 2011)

Stay with the braid - fishing with mono or floro after using braid is like using a rubber band - stretchy - especially floro. I use a 4-6' leader to absorb some of the shock, help with viability issues and abrasion resistance and even that has some stretch


----------



## Brine (Jul 17, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Stay with the braid - fishing with mono or floro after using braid is like using a rubber band - stretchy - *especially floro*. I use a 4-6' leader to absorb some of the shock, help with viability issues and abrasion resistance and even that has some stretch



I'm guessing you meant to say "especially mono". Flouro is low stretch.

pd, 

I've found a branch or two in my day as well :mrgreen: 

About using braid... it's obviously a personal preference. I once used it for everything, and now only use it for specific applications. Take a peek at what's spooled up on the decks of the Pros boats these days, and you'll get a grasp on how it ranks with flouro for the guys who are trying to make a paycheck putting fish in the boat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 17, 2011)

Brine said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Stay with the braid - fishing with mono or floro after using braid is like using a rubber band - stretchy - *especially floro*. I use a 4-6' leader to absorb some of the shock, help with viability issues and abrasion resistance and even that has some stretch
> ...




Nope - Floro actually stretches more then mono - especially after it is wet.

Check it out: https://pages.videotron.com/fishing/estretch.htm

Do not believe the results - test it yourself, I have


----------



## Brine (Jul 17, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## J.P. (Jul 19, 2011)

my rods have SIC fuji guides, more silent than other cheaer guides. there's still some noise, but it's ok. 
i love it when a fish runs and the line produces a whining sound on the guides. like it's complaning due to the punishment it's taking :lol:


----------



## MrSimon (Jul 19, 2011)

I too have noticed that braid is loud on my Cherywood rods .... but only certain braids. I find certain braids (fireline for example) are kind of stiff and waxy - they break in a bit, but are always loud. Other braid (like spiderwire) is more smooth and supple.

I used to love the Cherrywood rods, but I've broken so many that I just can't bring myself to buy them anymore .... granted, Wal-mart will replace them for free with no questions asked, but breaking a rod while out fishing is a pain in the butt.


----------

